# 2011 New England Patriots thread



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

It was nice to watch a pre-season game last night and see some of the new players trying to make the team.

Ridley looked like a solid RB, especially his pass catching skills. Taylor Price had a heckuva game.  He looks like a similar WR to Ocho Cinco.  Hopefully he can learn a bit from Chad and New England has their mid to deep threat WR for the near future.

GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

It's hard to tell when they're playing against the Jacksonville Jaguars 2nd and 3rd string.   Jacksonville isn't a deep team and they've only had a week of practice.

I was encouraged by the quarterback play.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not going to read a lot into it.  Still good to see the season get going.  Ridley looks like a decisive RB.  Hit the holes hard and kept his legs churning unlike our recent failure of a draft pick at RB in Maroney


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2011)

No significant additions to the injury report.  That's all that I really cared about with respect to last nights game!  That be said,  man was it GREAT to see some NFL football again!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2011)

Were you at the Razor Doc?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Were you at the Razor Doc?



I skipped that one DHS.  My presence was required at home in about 10 different ways, and in my mind, about the only thing that game 1 of preseason is good for is making sure that the tailgating gear hasn't suffered any damage during the offseason! :lol:

Unfortunately with the preseason schedule the Pats have this year, their other home game (Game 4) is argueably just as useless with respect to the starters as game 1   Just a weird home schedule for the Pats this year, with their only 1PM home games being on Christmas Eve and New Years Day, and the other 6 regular season home games being either 4:15 or 8/8:20PM starts depending on if it's the Sunday night or Monday night game that week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2011)

If I wrote the schedule, all Pats game would be after 4 starting November 1st. 

Doesn't get much better than having a great ski day on Sunday and get home in time to watch the Pats whoop somebodies ass


----------



## speden (Aug 13, 2011)

It was an interesting game.  Too bad the Jaguars weren't a little better organized.  Figures that on a short training camp schedule that Belichick would be miles ahead of them.

I'm wondering how many tight ends they are going to keep this year.  I thought probably three with rookie Lee Smith grabbing the third spot, but Will Yeatman seems to be coming on strong.  He was a lacrosse player and Belichick loves lacrosse.  The kid apparently makes some big hits.

The squad is shaping up nicely, but I worry about Brady.  He hasn't been as accurate the last few years despite winning MVP last year.  It's worrisome that they haven't been able to win a playoff game for quite a while now.  This season Bill looks like he's going for a little more grit and brute force.  I say bring it on!  Let's see some real domination this season.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 14, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> It was nice to watch a pre-season game last night and see some of the new players trying to make the team.
> 
> Ridley looked like a solid RB, especially his pass catching skills. Taylor Price had a heckuva game.  He looks like a similar WR to Ocho Cinco.  Hopefully he can learn a bit from Chad and New England has their mid to deep threat WR for the near future.
> 
> GO PATS!!!!!



I'm more curious on the d side of the ball. imo, pats have been trying to adapt to the new rule changes and to the type of talent the college ranks have provided. 

Having that said, I have been totally amazed at what Coach Belichick has done given the turnover in his staff. I believe this is his first season where he has had some stability in that area. So then he changes the D line personel.... now it's a question of will they attack or stay with their status quo of playing a discipline gap control game.


----------



## speden (Aug 19, 2011)

Very refreshing last night to see the Pats _defense_ destroy an opponent.  What's it going to look like when Haynesworth gets out there?   Could be devastating.

Funny how the backups looked great last week, but then reverted back to rookies last night.  That int by Mallet looked pitiful.  Ridley looks fearless hitting the holes, but what good is that if he's going to keep losing the ball.  Hopefully Faulk will teach him the tricks of the trade to secure the ball better.

Brady looked pretty good, but after a fast start the offense seemed to go flat.  That 2:00 minute drill at the end of the first half just couldn't get out of its own way.  Seemed like Brady had a couple throws where he hung the receivers out to dry.  He looks good, but I'd say he's still a little rusty.  If the defense keeps giving them such great field position, the scores are going to be high this year.

Main thing that bugged me last night is the incredibly horribly stupid new kickoff rule.  How many touchbacks are we going to have to watch this season?  The TV stations looked like they are going to continue to sandwich every kickoff by commercials, but that only works if the kickoff play is exciting enough to keep you at the set.  Might as well take a ten minute break from the TV after every score since there won't be any action for about that long.  If seems like the rule is going to give the scoring team a big advantage over a punting team.  A kickoff will pin the other team at the 20, while a punt will still be returnable.  Last night the Bucs were kept pinned back by unreturnable kickoffs, while the Pats got a power boost from getting to return punts.  The rich get richer...


----------



## jack97 (Aug 19, 2011)

Brady looked like he was playing a video game out there. He lines up; reads the D, makes the right call and throws it at the right spot.

hmmm....I think the pats D has the making to be in par with their past championship teams. Not in terms of style of play but in terms of domination.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 19, 2011)

kick off rule change is the dumbest thing I've ever seen from the NFL.  The single most exciting play in the game is a kick off return touchdown.  They were already incredibly rare.  Why in the world you'd take that away is beyond me.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> kick off rule change is the dumbest thing I've ever seen from the NFL.  The single most exciting play in the game is a kick off return touchdown.  They were already incredibly rare.  Why in the world you'd take that away is beyond me.



Agree 100%  The most "exciting" thing about a kick off now will be to see if any kickers can ceremoniously kick it through the uprights on a kick off! :lol:  Plus, now the field crews will get to leave the net up behind the goal post more than likely for more than just PAT and field goal attempts!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm surprised the TV networks allowed the rules change.   It negates the most exciting play in football.   If Devin Hester is about to receive a kickoff, you're unlikely to go to the kitchen to fix yourself a snack even if the game is a blowout.   It also means that teams can focus on defending the surprise on-side kick.   It's not like they have to worry about blocking assignments.

I'm not getting too excited about New England yet.   They are a more experienced team than Jacksonville or Tampa Bay so they should perform better on minimal practice time.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm not getting too excited about New England yet.   They are a more experienced team than Jacksonville or Tampa Bay so they should perform better on minimal practice time.



All that I'm looking for now is that #1) they don't look totally confused and #2) who's on the injury report after each game (except of course for Tom Brady and that right shoulder of his which he never seems to be able to get healed up throughout his entire career   )

The Patriots have a tough looking schedule.  Where they're at after week 10 when they've just come out of a stretch of Jets at Foxboro, Cowboys at Foxboro, bye, Steelers at Heinz, Giants at Foxboro and then the Jets at the Meadowlands will say all that is needed as they head into their last 7 games and the playoff drive (especially since they then get the Colts and Eagles in the 3 games after that stretch.  

On paper atleast, the middle of their season has 7 out of 8 games against teams that should be in the playoffs (the 8th game is against the Chiefs).  But of course that's on paper, and only time will tell!


----------



## jack97 (Aug 19, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I'm not getting too excited about New England yet.   They are a more experienced team than Jacksonville or Tampa Bay so they should perform better on minimal practice time.



I'm still feel the scars of the pats back in the 80s. I remember John Stephens, had a great rookie season, he piled up yardage on the those sweeps. Had a sophomore slump and was never the same, not sure what happen; did opposing teams figured out how to neutralize the blocking schemes or his addictions got the best of him. 

Having said that, yes, the offense has more exp than the defense however, the o line had two starters out; Light and Neal (retired). Then the two sophomore tight ends, not sure if the jinx will get the better of them either. 

The defense has changed philosophy in the line gaps; so d linemen and LBs have diff assignments and responsbilties......i think it was a pretty good showing given the short preseason.


----------



## BLESS (Sep 1, 2011)

better than porn.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-videos/09000d5d821d0244/A-Football-Life-Bill-Belichick


----------



## drjeff (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking forward to sitting in the stands tonight and watching the game.  I'm going to have my Dad with me (who's a Giants fan) and that's always fun.  Plus pregame the Patriots are going to have a re-inactment of the ceremony they did in their 1st home game after 9-11 where former Patriot do-everything guy, Joe Andruzzi and his brother who's a NYC firefighter will be on the field for a 9-11 remembrance ceremony! :flag:


----------



## speden (Oct 17, 2011)

Very satisfying win for the Pats over the Cowboys yesterday.  I've been waiting for a game where the Pats defense would make the difference.  The Cowboys pretty much took Welker out of the game, and sure enough, the Pats offense started to sputter and stall.  It was great to see the defense rise to the challenge, especially in the face of all the turnovers.  I really didn't think they would be able to.  But the Cowboys did help out, with dropped passes, and overly conservative play calling at the end.

If the defense can keep improving, this could be a good year.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

That was a helluva close one yesterday, great game.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2011)

Patriots need more wins like yesterday and fewer blowouts.  Being able to perform under pressure is what the playoffs are all about.  The Pats have sucked in the playoffs for several years now.  

I thought Brandon Spikes had a helluva game.


----------



## speden (Oct 17, 2011)

Carter stepped it up too, and I think part of that may have been due to Haynesworth getting more pressure.  If Haynesworth can get healthy and improve his conditioning by playoff time, that could really change things for the better.

I see today the Pats may be interested in trading for wide receiver Brandon Lloyd.  That might be a good idea since Ocho is a bust, Branch is getting old and has lost some speed, and Taylor Price hasn't done jack so far.  If we were to lose Welker, we'd be in a world of hurt.  Without the TE's we would have been toast yesterday.  Getting another good quality receiver might be good insurance.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2011)

Lloyd would definitely help if he gets the system.  It's unfortunate that Ocho has been a bust.


----------



## speden (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Belichick personally liked Ocho, and that probably clouded his judgement when they brought him in.  He must have thought with the right coaching, Ocho could be the second coming of Randy Moss.  But now it looks like Ocho isn't the player he once was, and maybe was more of an instinctive player that doesn't have the football smarts for the Pats system.  I hope he can study hard over the bye week and try to turn things around.  If they don't make a trade, they need either Ocho or Price to step it up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2011)

lolpatriots

surprised the score wasn't 35-10.  Steelers kicked the crap out of the Pats today in all phases of the game. 

did the miscall by the refs on the Gronk TD make a difference because it took a minute off the clock at the end of the 4th?  Perhaps.  Brady has driven the team for TDs in a minute thirty many, many times throughout his career where as I've never seen him score a TD from his 22 with 19 seconds to go.  

Even if he did have that time, I doubt it would've happened today with the way the Steelers D (and O) dominated the Pats today.  Steelers were BY FAR the better team today


----------



## speden (Oct 31, 2011)

I kind of figured the Pats were going to lose that game.  All week the press was hyping how Brady "owned" Dick LeBeau.  That was an overstatement as most of those games were tough won battles, but I'm sure it fired up the Steelers.  I thought it was a mistake for the Pats to defer to the second half when they won the toss.  The Steelers were going to come out guns blazing and if the Pats took the ball first and scored it would have taken the wind out of their sails.  Instead the Steelers gave the Pats a bloody nose to start the game, and after that they were completely rattled.  They didn't match the physical intensity of the Steelers and we all know a top QB can slice the Pats secondary to shreds if given the chance.  With the Pats offense pulling three and outs the grave was dug early.

So it's not looking like they will do much damage in the playoffs, assuming they still make the playoffs.  The next few games could be pretty tough.

I did like the move of cutting Leigh Bodden, but the timing was a little off.  In retrospect Belichick should have waited until after the Steelers beatdown to make the move.  Bodden has looked slow and old all season and letting him hang around just because they paid him a lot of money sends the wrong message to the team.  Better to let the young guys try to develop and hopefully by playoff time they will improve a little.  I'm not giving up on their playoff chances this year, but clearly they are going to have to earn it since they are looking short on defensive talent right now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2011)

An 11-12 win team and early round loser in the playoffs is what the Patriots are until Bill figures out how to draft and assemble a defense again.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 31, 2011)

Whenever they get together = entertaining football.  Any additional time would've helped...couldn't believe the blown TD call.  The receivers down the field, making space for passes over the middle zone, ala Steelers-style, seemed a definite MIA for Patriots.  Not even an old-fashion screen attempted.
$.01


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2011)

If they beat the Giants next week, they're still right where I'd like to see them at the end of the 1st 1/2 of the season,  I figure if each quarter of the season, they go 3-1, they're in good shape and in the playoffs, with a good chance at a division win and a home playoff game.  

As any football fan knows, the REAL season doesn't start until basically Thankgiving, and Belicheck somehow year in and year out seems to figure out a way to get all phases of the Patriots going comeTurkey Day!

That being said, yesterday they looked flatter than the state of Kansas.  No excuses being made, but if the refs had made the correct call with that late TD when it ACTUALLY happened,  who knows???


----------



## WJenness (Oct 31, 2011)

As a Pats fan, I'm scared, to tell you the truth...

They Steelers didn't punt until there was 0:45 left in the game!

You're never going to win like that. The defense just can NOT get off the field on third down...

They are not looking good on the road at all.

In 4 road games, they are 2-2.

They have wins against MIA, who is one of the worst 2 teams in the league, (And could handily be #1 in that department if Peyton Manning was playing for the Colts), and OAK... who just lost 28-0 at home to Kansas <expletive_deleted> City...

They've lost to Buffalo and now the Steelers.

The second half of their schedule has some pretty tough games on the road. (NYJ, PHI)

I suspect that even if they get in to the playoffs, it will probably be another one & done situation...

The defense needs some SERIOUS help...

-w


----------



## speden (Nov 6, 2011)

Gah!  Just kill me now!  What's with all these turnovers?  It's like a great offense with fouled spark plugs.  The defense looked half decent today but we couldn't seem to score any points.  Woodhead returning kickoffs again, really?  Has the guy EVER got it past the 20?  How are we supposed to score with constantly lousy field position?  Throwing passes in the direction of Ochocinco, really?  If Brady wants to throw to him he should just assume Chad will make the wrong read and run the wrong route.  That's the only way they are going to connect.  And what's Gostkowski's problem?  He used to have a good leg and now it's rare that he can kick it as far as the front of the end zone.  Then missing  a short field goal when we were desperate for points?  Totally devastating.  And Edelman just got sprung after making bail following a drinking binge and they thought he'd go out and set the world on fire returning punts?  Yeah, he set it on fire alright, by handing the ball over to the Giants.

Now they have to go up for a grudge match against the surging Jets.  The only hope for that game is that it looks hopeless.  So maybe the offense won't play like they are ready to soil their pants.  Maybe that gives the Pats a chance to win one.  A three game skid would be pretty ugly.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 6, 2011)

as a Jet fan, I'm happy the Giants beat them but it makes our game next week much more difficult.  The Pats are gonna be playing angry.


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2011)

I was at the game tonight was a really good game unfortunate loss


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2011)

Please learn what a pass rush is!!!   I don't care who is the quarterback, but if you're giving any NFL quarterback 4,5,6+ seconds relatively unpressured in the pocket over an over that's a BIG problem, especially with a secondary who seems to regularly be making BASIC core coverage errors like body and head positioning with respect to the person he's trying to cover.

I was slightly optomistic in the 1st 1/2 with the defense, as this is the time of year that I want to see is some incremental improvements, and they were showing that.  The 2nd 1/2 though was very discouraging.  Additionally I'm starting to get the feeling that Occo Cinco's days as a Patriot are numbered.  If his key roll was to try and be a vertical threat and spread the defense down the field to free up the underneath receivers just a bit,  it's not working.  Teams have learned that you can jam the Patriots receivers within 10 yards of the line of scrimmage and essentially just have to defend a short field every down.  Coach Belicheck is going to have a busy week of game planning and scheming to try and get this team going for this coming Sunday nights AFC East slugfest vs. the Jets


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2011)

So would Leigh Bodden had made such a bonehead play as Sergio Brown did to give the Giants the ball on the Pats 1 yard line at the end of the game?  How about Brandon Merryweather?


----------



## Rushski (Nov 7, 2011)

Sergio Brown play was awful.  Secondary is awful on most plays.  O-line, specifically Light and to a lesser extent mankins aren't helping much either...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 7, 2011)

I switched channels b4 the excitement and was amazed when i heard the outcome .


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe if the Patriots could just play the Jets for everygame of the regular season 

Impressive TEAM effort tonight!  Even if I didn't even have a clue of what the names of about 1/2 of their defense was! :lol:  nd if Andre Carter wants to keep having 4.5 sacks a game for the rest of the season, well that's fine by me!

Now 8 days off and then the Chiefs in Foxboro next Monday night


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 14, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> as a Jet fan, I'm happy the Giants beat them but it makes our game next week much more difficult.  The Pats are gonna be playing angry.



I saw this coming.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2011)

drjeff said:


> maybe if the patriots could just play the jets for everygame of the regular season



+1
.._rotfl_


----------



## speden (Nov 14, 2011)

That was probably the best game this season.  I was nervous pretty much until Ninkovich iced it with that pick six.  What a huge difference it makes when the Pats are getting interceptions instead of throwing them.

Can't complain about too much except the abysmal kickoff and punts returns.  Most of the game the Jets had great starting field position, usually getting the ball out to the 30 or 40, while the Pats continue to let Woodhead run the ball out to the 10 or 15, and Edleman lets punts roll down to the 8 or just fair catches them there.  The only time the Pats got a decent starting position was due to turnovers.  Without those, this would have been a different game.

So it's looking like making the playoffs is very do-able now, but doing much damage in the playoffs is another matter.  At least they've got some easy games coming up to give Ocho some more training camp time.  We need him to be a threat in the playoffs, and it was good that he showed signs of life last night.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2011)

one other point of criticism.  The running game was pretty piss poor, but at least Belichik didn't abandon it.  Only decent running was by Woodhead in the 4th quarter


Also, I'm sure #85 is waking up this morning saying, I caught a pass for 53 yards then rode pine the rest of the evening.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 17, 2011)

Can't believe I'm going to say this, but I still think the pats have as good a chance as anyone in the AFC at making the Packer Bowl.  Name one AFC team that doesnt have big time issues.

Steelers?  can not close out games and half their defense is hurt.  i wont even bring up their truly offensive line.

Ravens.  Can you tell me which Ravens team is going to show up on any given night?

Texans.  Ummmm Matt Leinart?????

Raiders.  christ, its the raiders.

Jets.  Dirty sanchez.  you dont need to go any further.

so the pats have a horrible defense.  and a lack of a deep threat.  makes them no more hobbled then any of the other so called contenders in the AFC.  and the light at the end of the tunnel is just a packer freight train comin your way.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> Can't believe I'm going to say this, but I still think the pats have as good a chance as anyone in the AFC at making the Packer Bowl.  Name one AFC team that doesnt have big time issues.
> 
> Steelers?  can not close out games and half their defense is hurt.  i wont even bring up their truly offensive line.
> 
> ...



Watch out for the Dolphins too!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Watch out for the Dolphins too!




Dolphins are playing better ball the last two weeks then any of the above mentioned teams.  Sporano may have one foot out the door but his guys havent quit on him.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> Can't believe I'm going to say this, but I still think the pats have as good a chance as anyone in the AFC at making the Packer Bowl.  Name one AFC team that doesnt have big time issues.
> 
> Steelers?  can not close out games and half their defense is hurt.  i wont even bring up their truly offensive line.
> 
> ...



Well put.  Factor in the Pats schedule the rest of the way, and a 1st round bye is very much in reach right now.  Of course if the Pats do as they can do every now and then, which is play to the level of their competition, then there could very well be some UGLY games the rest of the way


----------



## speden (Nov 17, 2011)

The Pats are in a good spot, but seven more weeks of games is a loooong stretch to get through.  Injuries will be a big factor in who's hot come playoff time.  On the bright side, Belichick will make good use of the time and hopefully get the late additions and guys like Ocho and Taylor Price productive.

If they meet the Steelers in the playoffs, they've got a good shot at beating them since it will be a revenge game.

The Ravens might take them out.  Depends on which team wants it more.

I would not want to see a Jets rematch in the playoffs.  The Pats would be overconfident and the Jets would be looking to salvage their reputation.  Very dangerous.

Oakland bears watching.  Palmer might turn out to be productive there.

I'll be curious to see how Denver does against the Jets tonight.  Would be hilarious if Denver somehow wins that one.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2011)

speden said:


> The Pats are in a good spot, but seven more weeks of games is a loooong stretch to get through.  Injuries will be a big factor in who's hot come playoff time.  On the bright side, Belichick will make good use of the time and hopefully get the late additions and guys like Ocho and Taylor Price productive.
> 
> If they meet the Steelers in the playoffs, they've got a good shot at beating them since it will be a revenge game.
> 
> ...



Agree with the Jets assesment.  In my mind, the best thing that could happen for the Patriots with respect to the playoffs. If the Patriots get in as AFC East champs, would be the none of the AFC wildcards come out of the East!

Baltimore??  Who knows with them.  They've had some good weeks and then they've also looked like they couldn't even garner a top 25 NCAA ranking other weeks.  If Cincy keeps playing well (and we'll see what the Pittsburgh loss did to them last week), then they look good for a wildcard (and if Pittsburgh falters, maybe even a division title).

I think the other telling thing in discussion here, especially given their finishing record as of late, is even though San Diego is one game back of the Raiders in the West right now,  NOBODY is mentioning them.  Maybe, just maybe folks are realizing that until they actually prove it,  the Chargers are prentenders and not contenders


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2011)

speden said:


> Would be hilarious if Denver somehow wins that one.



Indeed.

I can't believe the Jets managed to blow that game.   This totally changes the dynamics in the AFC-East.   With 5 losses, the Jets certainly are on the outside looking in for the playoffs.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I can't believe the Jets managed to blow that game.   This totally changes the dynamics in the AFC-East.   With 5 losses, the Jets certainly are on the outside looking in for the playoffs.



And to make matters even worse for the Jets, they now have an extended break before their next game to let the NY media stew over this   Probably the best thing that could happen for the Jets right now would be if the Eagles absolutely crush the Giants on Sunday night to atleast share some of that heat.

Sanchez, well I think that Dennis and Callahan summed it up pretty well this morning, when they essentially said a) he sucks and b) what excuses does he have??  He's got one of the best O lines to protect him, he's got Burress and Holmes making up one of the best wide receiver tandems in football deep.  he's got LT available for short dump screen passes, and he's got a good set of backs to hand the ball off too, plus a good defense to back him up

It's amazing how much clearer the road to the AFC East Title is looking for the Patriots today than it was a week ago.  Still plenty of football to play, and with the parity in the NFL today (Indy excluded  ) you never know what things will look like when the regular season in done on New Years Day


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And to make matters even worse for the Jets, they now have an extended break before their next game to let the NY media stew over this   Probably the best thing that could happen for the Jets right now would be if the Eagles absolutely crush the Giants on Sunday night to atleast share some of that heat.
> 
> Sanchez, well I think that Dennis and Callahan summed it up pretty well this morning, when they essentially said a) he sucks and b) what excuses does he have??  He's got one of the best O lines to protect him, he's got Burress and Holmes making up one of the best wide receiver tandems in football deep.  he's got LT available for short dump screen passes, and he's got a good set of backs to hand the ball off too, plus a good defense to back him up
> 
> It's amazing how much clearer the road to the AFC East Title is looking for the Patriots today than it was a week ago.  Still plenty of football to play, and with the parity in the NFL today (Indy excluded  ) you never know what things will look like when the regular season in done on New Years Day




And he's got Keller.  What the hell is wrong with him?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> And he's got Keller.  What the hell is wrong with him?



A. He's not very good

B. He's got Brian Schottenheimer as an Offensive Coordinator and he's not very good


----------



## 2knees (Nov 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> A. He's not very good
> 
> B. He's got Brian Schottenheimer as an Offensive Coordinator and he's not very good



I'll agree about Snottenheimer but I always thought of Keller as a solid, if not under utilized, tight end.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought Dork was referring to Sanchez with his statement.  I agree, Keller is a solid TE.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 18, 2011)

yes I was referring to Sanchez.  I thought he would be the one to lead us to the promised land.

How many years was Phil Simms berated before he turned around and led the team to the SB?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> yes I was referring to Sanchez.  I thought he would be the one to lead us to the promised land.
> 
> How many years was Phil Simms berated before he turned around and led the team to the SB?



Phil Simms had much more solid mechanics and a far better deep ball then Sanchez has. That's a big difference. The overwhelming majority of this Jet offense happens within 10-15 yards of the line of scrimmage and even with Burress and Holmes, this Jet offense basically has NO downfield game. Jam the line and the Jet offense is in trouble - not the case with the old Giants and Simms


----------



## Geoff (Nov 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Phil Simms had much more solid mechanics and a far better deep ball then Sanchez has. That's a big difference. The overwhelming majority of this Jet offense happens within 10-15 yards of the line of scrimmage and even with Burress and Holmes, this Jet offense basically has NO downfield game. Jam the line and the Jet offense is in trouble - not the case with the old Giants and Simms



The LT Phil Simms played with was much better than the LT Sanchez plays with.    That Giants team had a truly dominant defense.   Phil Simms was hardly an elite quarterback even in his best years.   His best QB rating was 92 and that was in a year when he only threw for 2200 yards throwing to Dave Meggett coming out of the backfield.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And to make matters even worse for the Jets, they now have an extended break before their next game to let the NY media stew over this   Probably the best thing that could happen for the Jets right now would be if the Eagles absolutely crush the Giants on Sunday night to atleast share some of that heat.
> 
> Sanchez, well I think that Dennis and Callahan summed it up pretty well this morning, when they essentially said a) he sucks and b) what excuses does he have??  He's got one of the best O lines to protect him, he's got Burress and Holmes making up one of the best wide receiver tandems in football deep.  he's got LT available for short dump screen passes, and he's got a good set of backs to hand the ball off too, plus a good defense to back him up
> 
> It's amazing how much clearer the road to the AFC East Title is looking for the Patriots today than it was a week ago.  Still plenty of football to play, and with the parity in the NFL today (Indy excluded  ) you never know what things will look like when the regular season in done on New Years Day



In his defense, he was handing the ball to the #3 running back last night.   Denver has a pretty good defense.   How else could they have won 5 games with that horrific offense?   Of course, there is no excuse for what happened last Sunday night throwing against a bunch of practice squad players from the Patriots.   An elite QB would have chewed the Patriots up.

For the next 10 days, I'm a temporary Jets fan.   I want them to destroy the Bills.   The last thing I want is for Buffalo to come into Foxboro on week 17 for a meaningful game.   The good news for the Patriots is that it's looking like they don't see a good QB for the next 5 games.   KC will be fielding a backup.   I doubt Vick will be healthy.   Indy isn't going to win a game this year with Manning gone.   Redskins/Rex Grossman?   Denver/Tebow?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 18, 2011)

Geoff said:


> For the next 10 days, I'm a temporary Jets fan.


----------

